# thinking of moving and working in spain



## henas0 (May 6, 2012)

hi everyone im doing my home work im in the uk qualified mercedes technician and am thinking of moving to spain with all my family 16 in total,
3 families?
we have quite a substantial amount of capital ?
but was wondering what is the pro's and cons are ?
would it be better to open own garage or pursue a job ?
what are the best areas 
schooling as have 17,12, and twins of 2 
basicaly as much help as possible 

im of military back ground so hard work and the rough and tumble of life is a general occurance here in the uk 
thanks guy 
i await your replies


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Have a read of various threads which talk about moving here. In a nutshell

Spain's economy has gone down the pan, far far worse than the UK with unemployment as high as 40% in some areas/sectors. 

Property prices have really fallen and are still falling so don't buy a place whatever you do, rent somewhere very very nice a lot cheaper than the UK.

Education wise, your 12 year old is too old to learn Spanish to a level they could use to pass exams for higher education so need an International School (@€500 a month), the twins could go straight into a state School in a couple of years and they would pick up the language. The 17 year old? An awkward age, there is not really sixth form colleges as such, might be something available privately so he or she could take 'A' levels but again, language is a barrier and really would need to be in the UK for university.

I've no idea what being a qualified mercedes technician would mean over here, I do know there are thousands of mechanics, builders, electricians, plumbers et al who are Spanish, speak the language, know people, know the system and still can't find work so really as you have no Spanish language skills I doubt you would fine a job and very doubtful it would pay anything close to your UK wage. Businesses of all kinds are opening up and going bumb so really...forget opening a garage.

The only people here doing OK/well are those on a good pension/solid investment income or have a well paid *contracted* job. Spain is great if you have money to live on, not too clever if you need to earn it.

Someone here said "If you want to make a small fortune in Spain, bring a large fortune and work your way down"

I'm not being overly negative here, just realistic, brits are going home in droves, many thousands of houses empty and just not selling, prices still dropping so your €250k villa this year is a €175k villa you can't sell next year.

Don't sell your property in the UK and I would say to you come over on several trips and see for yourself but bringing 16 people/three families to Spain just now (unless you have a lot of money to live on or can afford to loose) is really not a great idea.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Unless you understand the rules, regulations, tax implications, which are much more complicated, costly and harder to navigate than the UK, and of course the language in Spain, you'd be infinitely better off using that capitol in the UK and starting your own garage there. I wrote this a couple of days ago http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/111229-we-want-move-spain.html Spain isnt an easy option, the rough and tumble of life in Spain isnt as easy as it is in the UK!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

henas0 said:


> hi everyone im doing my home work im in the uk qualified mercedes technician and am thinking of moving to spain with all my family 16 in total,
> 3 families?
> we have quite a substantial amount of capital ?
> but was wondering what is the pro's and cons are ?
> ...


:welcome:

IF you were to do this - since as the others have said there is pretty much no chance of work - is the 'substantial capital' enough to buy a business, set up premises, equipment, licences, gestores, insurance ertc. - AND keep all 16 of you potentially for several years before you make a living? There are no government benefits here - and if you are getting any in the UK (child benefit/tax credit ) the vast majority aren't transportable.


as already mentioned - that needs to include school fees for the 12 year old, who without already native level Spanish has very little chance of passing any exams at all in the Spanish system. I have a 12 year old - she has a test today - she has to name all 19 tenses & recite all 6 conjugations of the verb CANTAR. Could your child do that - right now? If so, then s/he will be fine in the Spanish system - if not, s/he will never catch up. 

the 17 year old - again, unless you are planning A levels in a private british/International school - there's nothing - & after that, nothing again. About 50% of 16-24 year olds are unemployed. Those of us with 15-18 year olds are desperately worried about our kids futures - I'm glad my 16 year old plans for & is working towards uni., but we both understand that her immediate future after uni. probably doesn't lie in Spain

As for best areas? Do YOU speak Spanish? If not, then you'll need an area with a high proportion of Brits. These areas are losing more Brits on a daily basis. Also, if you don't speak Spanish, how will you deal with suppliers etc.?

of course I might be wrong - you might have enough capital for several years - so if you really want to, then go for it - but be prepared for that capital to disappear maybe twice as fast as you expect - & if you own a house/houses in the UK - DON't sell them


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Please take this in the friendly spirit in which I am writing. I am trying to be helpful - nobody wants to see yet another immigrant family struggling to survive in Spain...there are so many already.

Your chances of finding employment and supporting a family of that size are, frankly, nil. Unemployment in Spain is three times that of the UK. There is no welfare system comparable to that in the UK and no free health care until you have found legal work and paid into the system.

Being willing to 'turn your hand to anything' or 'work as long as it takes' mean nothing here. If enthusiasm were all that's needed to make a go of things, British immigrants wouldn't be leaving in droves - those that are not trapped with unsaleable properties, now worth half of less than the purchase price.

We are used to getting a surge of enquiries from wannane immigrants at certain times of the year: post summer holiday season (memories of sun, sand, leisure) and post New Year (typical gloom season) but we've had a few enquiries in the past couple of weeks.

This may not apply to you but I think that the state of the economy in the UK coupled with recent dire weather and the surprising level of ignorance in the UK about how things are in Spain are all contributing factors.

Whatever you may think of the UK, it is a state where those of its citizens who have fallen on hard times are better looked after by what some groundlessly describe as the 'nanny state' than any other in the EU.

Stay home and count your blessings.


----------



## henas0 (May 6, 2012)

all i can say is a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who has helped me make my families decision we are going to hold in the uk and see what happens maybe even look as far as oz or new zeyland 
again thank you all for the honest feed back thanks guys


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

henas0 said:


> all i can say is a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who has helped me make my families decision we are going to hold in the uk and see what happens maybe even look as far as oz or new zeyland
> again thank you all for the honest feed back thanks guys


Good decision!

Hope things work out in the long run.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

henas0 said:


> all i can say is a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who has helped me make my families decision we are going to hold in the uk and see what happens maybe even look as far as oz or new zeyland
> again thank you all for the honest feed back thanks guys


I think you are wise, try Perth or Fremantle, Western Australia. I was there 50 years ago, my friends son has recently emigrated to Perth, started a business, bought himself a house, aquired an Australian Lady, and is thoroughly enjoying life out there, and surprise surprise, he is Spanish!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

henas0 said:


> all i can say is a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who has helped me make my families decision we are going to hold in the uk and see what happens maybe even look as far as oz or new zeyland
> again thank you all for the honest feed back thanks guys


De nada


Things are tough here and won't be improving any time soon, sadly. You are very sensible. Good luck!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

henas0 said:


> all i can say is a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who has helped me make my families decision we are going to hold in the uk and see what happens maybe even look as far as oz or new zeyland
> again thank you all for the honest feed back thanks guys


How about Germany? Mercedes engineers (and engineers in general) are in great demand here but as the EUR is dropping daily against the GBP it seems you are right in staying on in the UK for now.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

James3214 said:


> How about Germany? Mercedes engineers (and engineers in general) are in great demand here but as the EUR is dropping daily against the GBP it seems you are right in staying on in the UK for now.


Unfortunately the two stooges are now admitting that 'it's far worse than we said it was ' . As if we didn't know. So the euro should start regaining some ground.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately the two stooges are now admitting that 'it's far worse than we said it was ' . As if we didn't know. So the euro should start regaining some ground.


Which means of course they were telling huge porkies before ......... damn it, politicians not telling the truth, who would have thought it!


----------

